# Reemplazo del K2586, o construccion



## Javier Montero (Jun 12, 2016)

Saludos y Buenas, estoy procurando untransistor el Mosfet K2586, pero en mi pais eso es oro, agradezco a quien me informe como puedo reemplazar el mismo, asi sea con una configuracion de otros transistores, gracias ...


----------



## zopilote (Jun 12, 2016)

Tu post seguro lo rehubicaran, pero transistores japoneses son como diamantes en estos lares, lo que tienes que buscar es algo como el IRFP064.


----------

